# I finally got my system!



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

My man cave is so much cooler now.... I recently did a little side work and made some extra money so I decided to take the plunge and put together a home theater system.
Its not the nicest sytem on the planet or anything but I like it and it sounds great.
I set it up mostly for watching movies.

Anyway... my man cave is roughlyy 20 feet x 12 feet.
I ended up re-arranging my computer desk and furniture around... so I basically split the room in half
One half is my Home theater with the sectional couch and the other half is my like office...
I'll try and get some pictures up tomorrow.......

Anyway.... this is what I got...and how much I payed for it....(prices don't include tax or shipping)
The only thing I didn't need to buy was a subwoofer, I have a sony 12 inch powered one I bought about 10 years ago and still works good.....

$600 - 42 inch Insigna 1080P TV (60hz)
$180 - Energy surround speakers (these are nice and small but seem well made)
$150 - LG blue ray player (plays netflix and youtube video's)
$300 - Onkyo SR507 receiver
$15 - HDMI cables
$25 - speaker wire
$25 - tv wall mount
$40 - Logitech harmony remote

Grand total of $1335

The only thing I still need to do is mount the tv on the wall... my mount hasn't arrived yet...
Oh yeah.. i am also still learning all the functions of the receiver


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats,... enjoy the system.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Cool....:T Now that you have come to the dark side there's no going back....:devil::bigsmile:


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

This is the entrance to the Panaman Cave...I put the sign on the door to deter wives and other unwanted humans.









This is my computer setup...









The netflix watch it now Q on my tv









This is my LG bluray player streaming Cool Hand Luke









this is my couch


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Nice! This is ONLY the beginning! This hobby NEVER ends


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

it was kind of a pain to drill holes into the concrete block... i used a masonry bit and tapcon screws to hang the speakers on the wall


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

What I wouldnt give for a man cave... I had one at one time in our old house but now we have a mobile home and the 3rd bedroom is my wifes closet , my daughters room is just that, and the bedroom is full of my wifes work out equipment. So the only place that is mine is my 12x10 metal shop and the den when she is gone are asleep.. Nice TV


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with TC .... be prepared to :spend: with the upgraditis 

If you're still looking for a sub, consider the DIY route too, with the help of the members I'm sure you'll have a killer .....(when I build my SonoSub they helped me, I invested around $350, if you don't have an AMP; be prepared to spend another $200) :T


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I agree with TC .... be prepared to :spend: with the upgraditis
> 
> If you're still looking for a sub, consider the DIY route too, with the help of the members I'm sure you'll have a killer .....(when I build my SonoSub they helped me, I invested around $350, if you don't have an AMP; be prepared to spend another $200) :T


Actually I have a sub, its a 12 inch sony. It works great.. i've had it for like 10 years
Also.... i got my wall mount and mounted it to the tv to the wall... was a pain in the butt drilling holes into concrete block.. hehe


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

here is a picture of the tv mounted now....









I added a nice mini fridge to the cave.. its nice because it has a seperate freezer









The MAN CAVE has been invaded!


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

no elmo in the man cave!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

SQCherokee said:


> no elmo in the man cave!


I don't think soo.... just curious George :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

panaman said:


> Actually I have a sub, its a 12 inch sony...


What's the frequency response??? ....Believe me that you'll be surprised if you ever get a sub with better FR (I used to have a Velodyne and Infinity TSS 750 in my HT, the lowest FR was 35Hz; then I build the SonoSub that can play lower than 35 Hz and I was :scared: when I watched movies with a lot of bass).


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, I just finally got around to looking at the back of my subwoofer.....
its a Sony SA-WM500. 
I looked up the manual on sony's site and here are the key features..
1. Built-In Amplifier with 150W into 6ohms from 20Hz-200hz at 0.7% THD
2. Bass Reflex Design
3. 12" Driver
4. Frequency Response 24-170Hz
5. Line output for additional Subwoofer 

It has 2 dials... one is the volume level and the other is cut off freq?? not sure what you do with that one... its somewhere in the middle 

I know its pretty old.. but it still looks good.. and I think it sounds pretty good....


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

The cut off frequency either high or low is essentially where the frequencies begin to drastically roll off. So say, if the dial is a low frequency cut-off point and is set to 30 (Hz) then frequencies 30Hz and below will drop off dramatically.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Jon Liu said:


> The cut off frequency either high or low is essentially where the frequencies begin to drastically roll off. So say, if the dial is a low frequency cut-off point and is set to 30 (Hz) then frequencies 30Hz and below will drop off dramatically.


so where would you recommend i put the dial?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

It depends on several thing, how big your room is, how capable the sub actually is, and your personal preference? We never did find out, was it a high pass or or a low frequency cut dial? Chances are if it goes from 40-100+ Hz then it's a high pass. If this is the case, then I would just put it as high as it can go and then let your receiver handle the crossover frequencies.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

the dial says 50 - 200


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That's a high-pass filter. So put that up to 200 and let your receiver handle the sub-crossover.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for the tip


----------



## Machismo (Oct 29, 2009)

panaman said:


> I added a nice mini fridge to the cave.. its nice because it has a seperate freezer


That's a nice touch! Never thirsty again, huh? :sn:


----------

